# james ready beer



## daddy66 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi everyboy. I am new here and don't know if I am putting this in the right place, feel free to tell me otherwise.
 I have been collecting bottles for quite a few years and recently found what seem to be very old, James Readys beer bottles. I have two,I think they are called blob tops, does anyone know anything about them?
 I am in eastern canada near the original home of the brewery, so I know a bit of the story. I will have to learn how to post a picture I suppose, just wondering if anyone has any of these.
 Thanks for your time, I will get some pics and try to put them up.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome Daddy 
 I don't know about your bottles,but I'm sure someone here will.


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2010)

YEP WELCOME!! JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello Chris,

 Welcome aboard, and please do put up some photos when you can.






 "READY'S BREWERIES--LIMITED--BREWERS--ST. JOHN N.B.

 Aqua, 1/2 pint, ABM" From.

 "As the family grew and changed, so did their participation in the brewing industry. At the end of the Great War, Susannahâ€™s son George W.C. moved to Saint John, New Brunswick with his son George B., a major in the Artillery for Canada. The Simeon Jones Brewery, a local company, was up for sale at this time, and using government compensation money from the Halifax Explosion, father and son purchased the brewery. Then, in 1928 George B. acquired and gained control of the James Ready Brewery in West Saint John. This larger brewery would eventually become Moosehead Breweries Limited. The strength and determination of the Oland family was tested many times as they faced fires, family loss, prohibition, the Depression, the Halifax Explosion and two World Wars. The Oland family has remained ingrained in the Canadian brewing industry for nearly 140 years." From.

 "Moosehead Brewery - Now Canada's oldest independent brewery, this international corporation was originally founded as Ready's Brewery by James Ready, whose parents came from Ireland. The brewery is now operated by the Oland family." From.

 They're brewing James Ready 5.5 today.


----------



## daddy66 (Oct 24, 2010)

heres a pic, i think....


----------



## daddy66 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey, it worked.


----------



## daddy66 (Oct 24, 2010)

another..


----------



## daddy66 (Oct 24, 2010)

another..


----------



## daddy66 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry if the pics are crappy. They both say ''this bottle not to be sold'' on the back.


----------



## daddy66 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is another bottle I found. It doesn't say anything on it, but it is very crudely made, as you can see it doesn't sit flat and the neck is misshapen. It has a very high ''bump'' ,(i don't know the right term )inside the bottom. Can anybody tell me anything about these, age value etc.
 I work for a construction company and so most of my bottles were dug up on a building site somewhere. This is a very interesting hobby and I love this forum.


----------



## daddy66 (Oct 24, 2010)

neck...


----------



## daddy66 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is it for now.


----------



## jaimeelc (Oct 25, 2010)

Daddy, from what I have read on this sight, and seen in pics I would say that you are holding a wine bottle, though I could not begin to date it for you. I find the "bump" as you refered to it interesting because it is so high. I do not remember the term either but I do know that that "bump" is used to catch sediment at the bottom of the bottle, so maybe it was made for storing home made wine. I would love some of those bottles to store my wine in. lol I just finished a batch but the sediment is Awful! my first try at it. lol but I have to call it a success because it tastes WONDERFUL! N-E-Way! I digress...[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys,

 The "bump" is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Push-up or Kick-up Base 

 A common base feature of bottles of all ages is the indentation of the base upwards towards the top of the bottle.  Base indentation is most common and pronounced on wine (image above left), champagne, and some spirits/liquor bottles but can be found to some degree in most classes or types of bottles since bottle bases are very rarely entirely flat.  When the base indentation is shallow it is often described with terms like "indented" or "domed" - often with modifiers (e.g., slightly, moderately).  When deep and distinct (like in the picture to the above left) the base indentation is referred to as a "push-up" or "kick-up"; the latter term being the most common term with collectors (Jones & Sullivan 1989).  Push-ups were also called a "shove-up" by some early glass makers (Illinois Glass Co. 1908).  The  push-up is also referred to as a "punt" in some quarters (Wikipedia).

 The term push-up comes from the early days of glass blowing where this base indentation was actually formed by physically pushing upwards in the center of the base with some type of tool while the bottle was still hot and plastic.  This was the only way to accomplish this feature with free-blown bottles and was done with tools that were sharp, cone shaped, rounded, blunt, or even multi-part ("quatrefoil").  Different tools left different evidence of their conformation, as noted for the aqua bottle pictured above left which was "pushed-up" with a rod with a ball shaped head.  Often these tools were used as pontil rods leaving behind distinct markings indicating the shape of the rod head.  On many earlier black glass spirits, wine and beer bottles the use of these tools - which probably had the business end heated up in the furnace so as to not crack the bottle when used - caused a variably distinct bluish cast to the upper portion of the push-up (empirical observations).  With the use of molds for forming bottles, the indentation was usually formed by the molds base plate (Jones 1971a, 1986; Boow 1991).

 The reasons behind push-ups are varied.  It may appear that the steep rise or pushed-up portion of the base was done to reduce the interior volume of the bottle.  However, it was more likely done for some or all of the following reasons:  for bottle strength enhancing, stability (i.e., the process helps form an even base and keeps the rough glass of some pontil scars out of the way so the bottle sits upright without wobbling), to provide a means of turning bottles in a stack using the fingers and thumb (a procedure still followed in traditional champagne manufacture), and/or possibly to trap content sedimentation (Jones 1971a; Boow 1991).  Since push-ups are found on bottles dating from at least the early 17th century until the present day on machine-made champagne and wine bottles, there is no dating utility to this feature by itself (Jones & Sullivan 1989, Van den Bossche 2001).  Other manufacturing based diagnostic features must be used.  (Note:  The best source of information on this subject is Olive Jones article in Historical Archaeology entitled "Glass Bottle Push-Ups and Pontil Marks" (1971a) which was reprinted in Miller, et al. (1991).)" Thanks to Bill Lindsey.


----------



## jaimeelc (Oct 28, 2010)

A "punt" that's the term I remember. Thanks.


----------

